
Fancy numbering of records - eaguyhn
https://www.datafix.com.au/BASHing/2019-02-17.html
======
zoom6628
Oodles of really useful real world tips & tricks on this guys blog and book.
Ashamed to say even as an AWK fan since 90's I did not know about the bash cmd
'nl' for line numbers!

Anybody into data science should have a look at this material - I myself have
resorted to using sqlite based tools (like sqlnotebook) to get around Excel's
limitations in working directly with large data sets. But plain text storage,
with a good toolset, is arguably the best approach for vast amounts of textual
data.

~~~
j88439h84
> But plain text storage, with a good toolset, is arguably the best approach
> for vast amounts of textual data.

I find it way easier to manage data in a database than in flat files. I'd be
interested to hear your argument that plain text is best, and what scenarios
does it apply to?

------
contingencies
_grep -ni . /path/to/file_

